# template material in canada



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

has anyone found any of the template material in Canada?
sue


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

There are a few places in Canada that sell template material...


----------



## Laney (Jun 5, 2009)

If you can't find a supplier in Canada, how about doing in China?

CSTOWN can help you with it.

Just go to http://www.cstown.com/modules/RhineStone/RhinestoneIntroduction.php


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

try searching rhinestone templates artwork motifs canada in google... It'll bring you up Canadian suppliers


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

ok still having no luck to buy this by the roll in canada, were are you guys buying yours????


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, I would love to know as well. My local supplier...insert sarcasmn...sells the green stuff and it's CrAzY expensive. $32 for a meter (3.3 feet)


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

What about other supplies like stones, Tape etc. is anyone selling this stuff in Canada?


----------

